# Leaking Dishwasher



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

My two-year-old top of the line LG dishwasher has had a leak for several months. Water comes out from the bottom of the door, on the left side of the unit. About a pint or so every time it's run.

I thought at first the water could be leaking past a rubber seal that's on the bottom of the door, but have learned on another DIY forum that sometimes water can get inside the door itself and run out the bottom. 

LG Customer Service is less than useless. But, suddenly, the leak has completely stopped. The unit has been run maybe a dozen times with nary a drop of water leaking out. How could this be?? Has anyone else experienced such a thing??


----------



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)

Have you recently changed the amount or type of soap that you use?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

No, I haven't. We got a bunch of free Culligan detergent and stuff when we bought our water softener, so that's all the dishwasher has ever seen.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

md2lgyk said:


> My two-year-old top of the line LG dishwasher has had a leak for several months. Water comes out from the bottom of the door, on the left side of the unit. About a pint or so every time it's run.
> 
> I thought at first the water could be leaking past a rubber seal that's on the bottom of the door, but have learned on another DIY forum that sometimes water can get inside the door itself and run out the bottom.
> 
> LG Customer Service is less than useless. But, suddenly, the leak has completely stopped. The unit has been run maybe a dozen times with nary a drop of water leaking out. How could this be?? Has anyone else experienced such a thing??


 yep sure have sounds like door seal... had acouple do this replaced seal ..problem solved...:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks. Problem is, LG doesn't sell the seal that's attached to the door separately.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

md2lgyk said:


> Thanks. Problem is, LG doesn't sell the seal that's attached to the door separately.


 sorry to hear that....but thats why I have stayed with maytag,whirlpoll, sears...you get where iam comming from some of these new lines don't always make the better buy....ask lg rep if that is a common problem before you do anything....and wait till it leaks again...ben


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

don't worry it will leak again. LGs are notorious for inner door leaks. I've always found that it was related to the door vent or vent motor, both replaceable parts. LG service is terrible


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

hardwareman said:


> don't worry it will leak again. LGs are notorious for inner door leaks. I've always found that it was related to the door vent or vent motor, both replaceable parts. LG service is terrible


Thanks. I got a similar response on another forum.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

md2lgyk said:


> Thanks. Problem is, LG doesn't sell the seal that's attached to the door separately.


WHAT YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING>>>


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

No, I'm not. LG Customer Service said I would have to buy an entire door assembly.

I will never, ever purchase another LG product.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

md2lgyk said:


> No, I'm not. LG Customer Service said I would have to buy an entire door assembly.
> 
> I will never, ever purchase another LG product.


 small story...my brother bought a furnace..won't say name...he had nothing but trouble from install on after 6 months with reps,and service companys..he demaned a new furnace...no luck....again and again....he got mad..pulled the furnace out threw it in his truck took it to installing companys shop through it in the drive with a note....explaining his self......:laughing::laughing: it worked 2-weeks later received a refund check.....true story...ben iam just saying..:yes:


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

My luck, I'd get arrested for littering.


----------

